# Re-use of 2L Asahi bottle (cans)



## fdsaasdf (6/3/14)

Hi all,

Starting to expand my brewing into new recipes in greater volume, which has left me looking for new consumption/storage vessels (I am also going to start bulk priming). 

While I'm starting to work on modding my Tap King for home (no room for real kegs), I would like to be able to take growler-sized bottles with me to visit friends or go camping etc. I have about half a dozen Grolsch magnums but this isn't enough! 

I have 5x Asahi 2L can-styled bottles that I would like to use, all are rinsed clean and ready to be sanitised. 

Are there any concerns with using these bottles? As they come from the shop with a cap fixed to a collar, should I tape the cap onto the bottle after filling to preserve carbonation?

Any and all advice would be appreciated as I'm still quite new to the game (after years of K&K ales into tallies).


Thanks


----------



## Donske (7/3/14)

fdsaasdf said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Starting to expand my brewing into new recipes in greater volume, which has left me looking for new consumption/storage vessels (I am also going to start bulk priming).
> 
> ...



I use these as growlers but I filled from my kegs, I'm not sure how they'd go with bottle carb pressures though, I'd look for 1.5 litre Grolsch swing tops if I were you.


----------



## gsouth82 (7/3/14)

I noticed keg king are stocking growlers now. 2L stainless steel, insulated (like a flask).
They sound good, I'll be having a look at them next time I'm there. $30 though.
http://www.kegking.com.au/Downloads/Catalogue%20-%20Retail%20Price%20List.pdf


----------



## S.E (7/3/14)

fdsaasdf said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Starting to expand my brewing into new recipes in greater volume, which has left me looking for new consumption/storage vessels (I am also going to start bulk priming).
> 
> ...


Hi

Have you considered using cubes? Great for going camping etc. They are ideal for storing and serving UK style real ale unmodified though you will need to pull the tap apart and seal/lubricate it to stop it dripping under pressure.

They can also be modified and topped up with co2 cartridges. You can find info on sealing the tap and using or modifying them in this thread http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/70056-carbingconditioning-in-a-cube-before-keg/ .





Cheers
Sean


----------



## Nibbo (7/3/14)

Brew Nut (on this forum) has some awesome glass growlers he sells if the Asahi bottles don't work. I grabbed a couple 18 months ago was well pleased with them.
I just checked his website and nothing was up.though


----------



## fdsaasdf (8/3/14)

Donske said:


> I use these as growlers but I filled from my kegs, I'm not sure how they'd go with bottle carb pressures though, I'd look for 1.5 litre Grolsch swing tops if I were you.


Thanks, do you see any problem with bottle carb pressures if the lids are taped? The 1.5L swingtops are the Grolsch magnums I am referring to


----------



## fdsaasdf (8/3/14)

gsouth said:


> I noticed keg king are stocking growlers now. 2L stainless steel, insulated (like a flask).
> They sound good, I'll be having a look at them next time I'm there. $30 though.
> http://www.kegking.com.au/Downloads/Catalogue%20-%20Retail%20Price%20List.pdf


Thanks, I saw them in the KK catalogue but at $30 it is more than I'm willing to spend to carry 2L of beer (the Grolsch magnums were $8-10 including the beer, and the Asahi cans were the same price). I have a bunch of glass growlers that I'd love to be able to use but am not willing to risk bottle carbonating in thin glass containers...


----------



## fdsaasdf (8/3/14)

S.E said:


> Hi
> 
> Have you considered using cubes? Great for going camping etc. They are ideal for storing and serving UK style real ale unmodified though you will need to pull the tap apart and seal/lubricate it to stop it dripping under pressure.
> 
> ...


Thanks, yes I have found cubes in my research but I don't have the fridge space (hence the attraction of sub-5L containers). 



Nibbo said:


> Brew Nut (on this forum) has some awesome glass growlers he sells if the Asahi bottles don't work. I grabbed a couple 18 months ago was well pleased with them.
> I just checked his website and nothing was up.though


Thanks, I have seen them mentioned elsewhere but are again out of my budget (growlers I have are too thin to bottle carb and cost ~$2 excepting the one bought in Australia for $10).


I am going to give this a go with 2L of my current brew (bottling next weekend), with a few winds of tape around the lid. Would appreciate any other feedback in the meantime, otherwise I shall report back with the results in ~5 weeks...


----------



## Maheel (8/3/14)

just go the 1.25 / 2 L empty softdrink bottes

not sure who 1st posted this pic.....


----------



## Donske (9/3/14)

fdsaasdf said:


> Thanks, do you see any problem with bottle carb pressures if the lids are taped? The 1.5L swingtops are the Grolsch magnums I am referring to


Yeah mate, I see real issues with using the Asahi cans to carb in, that's a lot of pressure for thin aluminium. 

And yeah, get the Grolsch magnums or Darwin stubbies if you need to bottle prime growler sized serves.


----------



## hoppy2B (9/3/14)

Maheel said:


> just go the 1.25 / 2 L empty softdrink bottes
> 
> not sure who 1st posted this pic.....


Light weight and virtually unbreakable. Fill from a cube and then put in the fridge.


----------



## warra48 (9/3/14)

Maheel said:


> just go the 1.25 / 2 L empty softdrink bottes
> 
> not sure who 1st posted this pic.....


Looks suspiciously like BribieG's place before he moved from the sunny coast to Old Bar.


----------



## Rambo (9/3/14)

And looks like aldi cola too, gotta be BribieG.


----------



## Cube (9/3/14)

Yes it is bribe. One of his many pictures he whips out at any time. 

An Aldi whore for sure!


----------



## fdsaasdf (10/3/14)

Donske said:


> Yeah mate, I see real issues with using the Asahi cans to carb in, that's a lot of pressure for thin aluminium.


Ok, thanks for the advice.


----------



## fdsaasdf (10/3/14)

Maheel said:


> just go the 1.25 / 2 L empty softdrink bottes


Thanks, I've seen many of these (including the tap-a-draft style mods) but I don't drink soft drinks and already have a bunch of these lightstrike-proof containers...


----------



## Donske (11/3/14)

fdsaasdf said:


> Thanks, I've seen many of these (including the tap-a-draft style mods) but I don't drink soft drinks and already have a bunch of these lightstrike-proof containers...


Maybe give it a go if you don't mind sacrificing a can and some beer, I'd keep it in a sealed bucket and carb on the low end with the lid taped on. 

It may work, or you may end up losing 2 litres of beer, I'd guess the second option but if it works I'd be happy as I could use them for the same thing.


----------



## Tahoose (11/3/14)

This looks like it suits the requirements and doesn't break the bank

http://cheekypeakbrewery.com.au/index.php/bottles-bottling/product/123-2-litre-aluminum-growler


----------



## fdsaasdf (11/3/14)

Donske said:


> Maybe give it a go if you don't mind sacrificing a can and some beer, I'd keep it in a sealed bucket and carb on the low end with the lid taped on.
> 
> It may work, or you may end up losing 2 litres of beer, I'd guess the second option but if it works I'd be happy as I could use them for the same thing.


Yeah, that is what I am thinking - try filling 2 of them with my standard EIPA and keep under an old blanket in a sealed plastic tub. Worst case scenario I chuck out the contents and hose out the tub, but I shall report back regardless.



Tahoose said:


> This looks like it suits the requirements and doesn't break the bank
> 
> http://cheekypeakbrewery.com.au/index.php/bottles-bottling/product/123-2-litre-aluminum-growler


Thanks, I had not seen that before - interesting that the URL states 'aluminum' [sic] but the item description states 'steel'... I still have some hope but if the 2L Asahi cans go pear-shaped I may pursue these further - 5 shipped for <$55 seems like a reasonable deal.


----------



## Donske (11/3/14)

fdsaasdf said:


> Yeah, that is what I am thinking - try filling 2 of them with my standard EIPA and keep under an old blanket in a sealed plastic tub. Worst case scenario I chuck out the contents and hose out the tub, but I shall report back regardless.


Please keep us updated, I'm really keen to hear how it goes, I think if it works I'll be filling some as takeaways.


----------



## Tahoose (11/3/14)

Yeah I just noticed them when I was on their site looking for some other stuff, I think the internal container is plastic and the external sheath is steel...

Who knows, pretty cheap regardless. But hey you already have the asahi ones so why not give it a crack.


----------



## Florian (11/3/14)

warra48 said:


> Looks suspiciously like BribieG's place before *the place* he moved from *on* the sunny coast to Old Bar.


FTFY


----------



## fdsaasdf (18/4/14)

An update - after 3 weeks up in the bottle (with lid comprehensively taped on) there has been no sign of leakage. I'll be cracking one in early May so will report on carbonation level then.


----------



## fdsaasdf (7/7/14)

So I was a little side-tracked by other things and didn't crack one of these until last week. As it turns out, the beer carbonated fine and tasted as nice as the rest of the batch - I guess that means success?


----------

